# Vandersteen subwoofer question



## chewie (Oct 26, 2011)

Hey guys, I have a somewhat interesting connection question for you. I have a Denon 4520ci receiver and an Emotiva upa-700 external amp. I use the Denon to power my fronts and center (Linn Ninka's and a Linn AV5120) and I use the Emotiva to push 3 pairs of Linn Classic/AV5110's that I use as surround, surround back and front heights. I have a Vandersteen V2W and a Vandersteen 2W subwoofer. The V2W is a great home theater sub that connects via the LFE on my receiver, but the 2W is designed to go inline with the mains as a music sub so it only has speaker level connections.

This is my question. Since I have a second LFE out on my receiver, and an extra channel on my Emotiva UPA-700, is there any reason why I cannot simply hook the second LFE from the receiver to the extra channel and then run speaker cables form there to my 2W?

I tried it the other day and it worked and sounded great, but before I leave it like this long term I want to make sure it isn't going to damage anything, like my Emotiva, by having a connection going through a channel on the amp and not having any real speaker load on that channel?

Thoughts?

Thanks in advance guys!


----------



## Tom V. (Jul 12, 2012)

chewie said:


> Hey guys, I have a somewhat interesting connection question for you. I have a Denon 4520ci receiver and an Emotiva upa-700 external amp. I use the Denon to power my fronts and center (Linn Ninka's and a Linn AV5120) and I use the Emotiva to push 3 pairs of Linn Classic/AV5110's that I use as surround, surround back and front heights. I have a Vandersteen V2W and a Vandersteen 2W subwoofer. The V2W is a great home theater sub that connects via the LFE on my receiver, but the 2W is designed to go inline with the mains as a music sub so it only has speaker level connections.
> 
> This is my question. Since I have a second LFE out on my receiver, and an extra channel on my Emotiva UPA-700, is there any reason why I cannot simply hook the second LFE from the receiver to the extra channel and then run speaker cables form there to my 2W?
> 
> ...


 That doesn't sound correct. It has been a long time since I messed with these but if I remember correctly the 2W has its own built in 250-300w amp? If so there is no need to amplify the signal coming from the subwoofer output of your receiver. You will need a "line level to speaker level" converter though. Maybe ten bucks at a local car audio shop. Or you can wire the 2w in line with the main left/right and run those as full range.

Tom V.


----------



## chewie (Oct 26, 2011)

Tom, yes the 2W does have its own built in amp, so you are correct that there is no need to actually amplify the signal. It simply takes speaker level connections and I do not know how to build a line level to speaker level converter. When I have searched for them all I can find is the reverse.

The reason I wanted to try it the way that I have it wired is simply that I had an extra channel on my amp that that channel effectively acts as the line to speaker level converter.

Is there anything wrong with the way I have it wired, as in will it damage anything?


----------



## Tom V. (Jul 12, 2012)

As long as you don't overload the input stage on the vandy I'm guessing this will work fine. 

Tom V.


----------



## chewie (Oct 26, 2011)

Thanks Tom, I appreciate the feedback.

The Vandy is designed for amplified speaker level inputs, so I am not really worried about damaging its input stage. I was actually more concerned about have the Emotiva amp trying to amplify a channel that effectively will have no load on it, since the Vandy will take the speaker level input and use its own amplifier.


----------



## Tom V. (Jul 12, 2012)

That's true, no concern about the input stage really. I'd guess worst case for the emotiva is it will go into "protect" but that's just a guess. Each amp manufacturer seems to handle their limiters/protects differently. 

Tom V.


----------

